# Sauvergarde sauvegardée avec mot de passe Imazing



## fredza (10 Juin 2021)

Bonjour,
Je voudrais installer IOS15 sur mon iPad, je voulais faire une sauvegarde de l'iPad avec Imazing mais je voudrais désactiver la protection avec mot de passe mais je ne me souviens plus (je ne l'ai pas mis ds mon gestionnaire) de l'ancien qui date de mon mon passage à BigSur depuis Mojave c'est un hackintosh.










Pouvez-vous m'aider ?

Merci


----------



## flotow (10 Juin 2021)

Dans trousseau d’accès ?


----------



## fredza (10 Juin 2021)

flotow a dit:


> Dans trousseau d’accès ?


je n'ai qu'une 'licence' pour Imazing dans le trousseau


----------



## daffyb (10 Juin 2021)

En fait, je ne comprends pas vraiment où est ton problème. Au pire, tu repars sur une sauvegarde vierge et non "incrémentale" de la précédente.


----------



## fredza (10 Juin 2021)

daffyb a dit:


> En fait, je ne comprends pas vraiment où est ton problème. Au pire, tu repars sur une sauvegarde vierge et non "incrémentale" de la précédente.


Le problème est que j’avais programmer le mot de passe pour crypter il y’a des mois sous Mojave,  j’ai fais une Maj Bigsur et je veux l’utiliser mais j’ai oublié le mot de passe dans les options pour le désactiver mais pas moyen de faire une nouvelle sauvegarde sans mot de passe.
Fred


----------

